# Old Smokey #22



## BGKYSmoker (May 5, 2013)

I traded some smoked goods for a new Old Smokey #22 charcoal. It should be here soon.

This is what it looks like. I got the opt extended legs also.

(not mine)













Old Sky22.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 5, 2013


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2013)

Good deal.....  I just looked them up....  60 years in business and still making and selling parts at a fair price....  

Gotta love them Texans...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...  Now  for  the review.....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------



## seenred (May 7, 2013)

That looks great!  And it's just the right size for travelin'...

Red


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 7, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Good deal.....  I just looked them up....  60 years in business and still making and selling parts at a fair price....
> 
> Gotta love them Texans...
> 
> ...


Review will be later in the month. My friend from Texas will be hand delivering it to me on the 24th. I have an Old Smoky electric i aint never used yet.

My Old Smoky electric













DSC01401.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 7, 2013


----------



## dandiele (May 21, 2013)

I debated on getting one of the electrics locally but was turned off by the fact you have to put this absorbent stuff in the bottom to collect drippings and I had read that since they are sealed with no air flow the meat kind of got an odd taste. Im interested in the review of the charcoal one, didnt know they made those. I got a WSM instead though and I am in love with it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 21, 2013)

Thats why i have an extra lid with adjust vent on it. You can use plain old clay cat litter or sand in the bottom.


----------



## dandiele (May 21, 2013)

nepas said:


> Thats why i have an extra lid with adjust vent on it. You can use plain old clay cat litter or sand in the bottom.


Ah good point, the one I saw at the store here didnt have a vent, how ever there wont be any air "flow" cause there is no bottom vent, well at least on the electric. I assume the charcoal one would have to have 2 vents. in flow and out flow?

Honestly I was mostly turned off by the smell of the one at the store that they used for demos sometimes. just smelled funky to me. maybe the clay needed replaced I dunno.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 21, 2013)

Old Smokey smokers have been around since 1923 the 1st original UDS. Still in original spot in Houston TX.

Old Smokey electric. Charcoal #14, 18 and 22


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

Im very excited to see how the charcoal version works, I never noticed they had a charcoal version when I was looking at them before I got my WSM but MAN the price is right, and I need a small one for traveling, Its a challenge fitting my 18" WSM into a mustang gt.....


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

nepas said:


> Thats why i have an extra lid with adjust vent on it. You can use plain old clay cat litter or sand in the bottom.


Hey im curious were you got the lid with the adjust vent, the lids on the site dont look like they have that vent but you cant really see the top very well. is that a custom made part? the charcoal ones from what I see have a sliding type vent not the damper with the 3 holes like a weber. I may get a charcoal one.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 22, 2013)

dandiele said:


> Hey im curious were you got the lid with the adjust vent, the lids on the site dont look like they have that vent but you cant really see the top very well. is that a custom made part? the charcoal ones from what I see have a sliding type vent not the damper with the 3 holes like a weber. I may get a charcoal one.


I bought an extra and used an old Bradley smoker vent i had.


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

I see, well I just ordered a #18...darn you guys lol! I think it will be great for the times I just wanna grill some burgers or a steak, even though I can use the WSM for that. Its not exactly designed for that and I think i screwed up my temp guage using it for that. Weber replaced it though cause they said they advertise that you can use it as a grill without the middle section....

Has anyone been able to find any reviews or useful info on the old smokey charcoals? I am not finding much online as far as actual use reviews, and just a few youtube videos.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 22, 2013)

dandiele said:


> I see, well I just ordered a #18...darn you guys lol! I think it will be great for the times I just wanna grill some burgers or a steak, even though I can use the WSM for that. Its not exactly designed for that and I think i screwed up my temp guage using it for that. Weber replaced it though cause they said they advertise that you can use it as a grill without the middle section....
> 
> Has anyone been able to find any reviews or useful info on the old smokey charcoals? I am not finding much online as far as actual use reviews, and just a few youtube videos.


Look at some of the web site that sell them, users leave reviews.

http://bbq.about.com/od/charcoalgrillreviews/gr/Old-Smokey-22-Charcoal-Grill.htm

My #22 will be here on friday


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

nepas said:


> Look at some of the web site that sell them, users leave reviews.
> 
> http://bbq.about.com/od/charcoalgrillreviews/gr/Old-Smokey-22-Charcoal-Grill.htm
> 
> My #22 will be here on friday


yea im reading those now, im sure it will work great. And yea mine will be here friday also according to the nice lady I talked to on the phone. mines only going from Texas to Iowa though.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 22, 2013)

dandiele said:


> yea im reading those now, im sure it will work great. And yea mine will be here friday also according to the nice lady I talked to on the phone. mines only going from Texas to Iowa though.


Friend of mine lives close to the Old Smokey plant and went there to get mine, He bringing to the bbq this weekend for me.


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

nepas said:


> Friend of mine lives close to the Old Smokey plant and went there to get mine, He bringing to the bbq this weekend for me.


oh thats cool, I got the legs the thermometer and the big wire brush for the heck of it. 21 bucks for shipping, a little steep but it says on there site they refund the difference if it ships for less....we will see about that...


----------



## kc5tpy (May 22, 2013)

I've had my 18 for about 8 years now.  Shipped it to The U.K. caus I couldn't find anything like it here back then.  Shipping cost more than the grill.  Used one back in Tx. for years.  Dad still has the 18 and 22.  You are going to be surprised.  For what it is and the price, it does pretty well.  Looks and feels cheap and nasty and "it can't work or last" but it does.  Even do flats in mine when camping.  Have fed 6 adults brisket and baked potatoes when camping.  You won't be disappointed.  Just clean the ash from the bottom and don't let the ash get wet.  The acid in it well eat the thin outer shell quickly.  They do last well if you do that.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 22, 2013)

Made in desperation while on a camping trip, an ESSENTIAL Old Smokey accessory.  Make yourself a pair and put em in your camping gear.













P1000859.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## norfolksmoker (May 27, 2013)

Hello old smoky owners; I just used my 18" today its fantastic. I did a beer butt chicken turned out great. Best grill for its price.......:):):):):)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 27, 2013)

Got my Old Smokey charcoal #22 put together, seasoned and cooking this weekend













22osm.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















22osm1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















22osm3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















22osm5.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















22moinks.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## dandiele (May 28, 2013)

I used mine last night for some burgers, it works well but the lid is very strange. mine doesnt seem to be round so I always have a gap on one side or the other but it doesnt really matter....Also I notice on yours the lip at the top of the leg sticks up over the edge farther then mine does....must be the difference between the 18 and the 22, I had envisioned those lips sort of forcing the lid in its place but it doesnt really do that. The burgers turned out good though but kind of hard to mess up a burger lol.

I just got mine this weekend. Oh btw how tight do you guys turn down your leg screws. I tightened one of mine a little tighter and it sort of bent in the metal on the bottom section into the crease of the leg but not bad at all. I just snugged the others. should they be tightened all the way so the metal curves into the curve of the leg? Im surprised the directions dont say anything about this. I dont like leaving nuts and bolts loose.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 28, 2013)

I added Weber charcoal baskets.













webtch.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 28, 2013






A Weber 22.5" grate does not fit to replace the OS grate


----------



## dandiele (May 28, 2013)

nepas said:


> I added Weber charcoal baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the point of the charcoal baskets? is it just for offset cooking?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 29, 2013)

dandiele said:


> What is the point of the charcoal baskets? is it just for offset cooking?


Yes


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2013)

Boy thread kinda died..... I have owned three of these electrics in the last thirty years was looking forward to hearing what you guys had to say. Actually it was originally called a "Redi-Smok". Bought the first to see how it could possibly work. Turned out it works very nicely on an screened in patio at the lake were a pit or stick burner is not an option. More I played with it, the better the smoke got.

As to the kitty litter absorbent, its there because strangely enough its the most vulnerable spot. All of mine eventually rusted out the bottoms, course that was over the course of about 10 years each.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2013)

Oppps..... did not notice this was the charcoal. LOL.. I was redirected here when doing a internet search. Goes to show you that SMF is were are all the answers are. <chuckles>


----------



## jaybird1103 (Dec 15, 2013)

nepas said:


> I added Weber charcoal baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dandiele said:


> What is the point of the charcoal baskets? is it just for offset cooking?


I decided to get the 22" Old Smokey Charcoal Grill for a Christmas gift. You are saying that a Weber 22.5" grill grate, be it the standard, the hinged where part of the grate can be lifted to put in more charcoal, or the gourmet hinge, where it has a removeable 12" circle to add more charcoal or add more attachments in the center, can not fit in the Old Smokey, correct?  

If so, I guess for smoking I'll probably use large pieces of lump charcoal so meats can be smoked and you would not have to worry about adding more charcoal. I'd probably get either the Weber charcoal baskets or get a Smokenator 1000.


----------



## jaybird1103 (Jul 3, 2014)

I had to take back the Old Smokey because my dad was suffering from Parkinson's Disease, and I purchased a Rankam RiverGrille (built like a CharGriller) that retailed for $79.00 on sale for $40.00. The RiverGrille, made by Rankam that does the Kingsford grills (my nephew Drew has one with the crank handle charcoal tray that raises and lowers with a turn of the crank) which I thought were made in California but are made in China,does OK but I still have trouble with it closing properly and raising the coal grates can be difficult at times but it can hold the heat as well.

If and when I get an Old Smokey the next time, instead of buying one at a store (you can if you want to, the problem is, if you want to add a thermometer or lid hinge, you have to order them and install them yourself), I want to order one from the factory custom built to my specifications. To me, the best US built Grills are Weber, Old Smokey, and Aussie.


----------



## jaybird1103 (Aug 31, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Made in desperation while on a camping trip, an ESSENTIAL Old Smokey accessory.  Make yourself a pair and put em in your camping gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you show me how to make these or give me the instructions should I get an Old Smokey Grill?


----------

